# In your opinion: best light for 10 gallon? high-tech



## Brian10962001 (Dec 6, 2011)

If I didn't care about money I would put together a good looking LED setup. Other than that it's a 10 gallon, Any setup can provide you with enough light, it's all about what look you want.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Depends on the dimensions of the 10g.

If it's a "regular" 10g, then a 36W Power Compact fixture with a decent reflector will be more than enough light. 

This was the setup I did on my first attempt at a CO2-injected tank, back in '07. I bought a Archaea 36W PC fixture then, and this lasted until a few months ago, when the ballast needed replacing. No complaints about the ADA 8000K PC bulb too, everything looks natural.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I know it isn't the best looking nor does it have a great light spread but I really like the incandescent hoods using CFL bulbs. You can go from 10 watts to over 50 watts and anywhere in between. The price to change the amount of light can be less than $10 if you look around. The only thing I would not suggest is if you plant to do a garden/dutch style tank with stems that need to be kept very orderly. You can accomplish it but it takes extra trimming as the plants want to grow towards the light and don't always grow straight up. 

You can also do the same but DIY and make it look much better. You could probably even out the light spread a bit with some well designed reflectors. Raising would make this a non issue.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Dec 6, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> I know it isn't the best looking nor does it have a great light spread but I really like the incandescent hoods using CFL bulbs. You can go from 10 watts to over 50 watts and anywhere in between. The price to change the amount of light can be less than $10 if you look around. The only thing I would not suggest is if you plant to do a garden/dutch style tank with stems that need to be kept very orderly. You can accomplish it but it takes extra trimming as the plants want to grow towards the light and don't always grow straight up.
> 
> You can also do the same but DIY and make it look much better. You could probably even out the light spread a bit with some well designed reflectors. Raising would make this a non issue.


This is the setup I have on my 10 gallon now. 2.4wpg and it looks awesome.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

i use Vertex illumilux 12" LED strips on 2 of my ten gallon tanks, they are brilliant i have nothing but good things to say ... just a little high end on the price, but very worth it


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

Multi channel, multi colors LED system with dimming controller.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/new-york/157809-tank-pix-my-new-wingo-led.html

I may build a 10G RGB tomorrow if I have spare time.


----------

